# Tivo Edge loses its "To Do List"



## Epp (Mar 4, 2020)

One of my Tivo Edge machines has lost it's To Do List. It says there is nothing to record. My OnePass Manger is in place with it's long list of shows. Wifi is connected and has a received a recent update. Yes, I rebooted it. Any ideas?


----------

